# Flush!!!



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Get ready for a 40,000 cfs gate event very soon. That big slug from the last storm is starting through the Lock n Dam. 
TRA should be starting to increase the flow when the crew comes to work today.
I was around the high center supports on the 190 bridge yesterday. I could see a boiling effect around the down stream side of the piers. It was actually causing darker mud to be roiled up to the surface. And that was with 22,000cfs.
Lots of big "friends of the boat shop" floaters in the river channel.
It is very muddy in the channel. How Muddy you say. Well I saw a guy trolling with a John Deere tractor.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I was out at the state park this morning and heard the blowing the alarm at the dam. I take it that was the opening more gates
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep James, up from 23,000 to 26,200.
Where did they get that odd number? Ten gates open two feet. One gate open three feet and one gate open three feet 2 and 7/16 of an inch. LOL
Did those guys get their Dam Drivers License from a box of Cracker Jacks?

Did you catch any fish?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

We ended up catching a few little cats. It was slow slow out there this morning.. Didn't see anyone catching around us. Maybe in a few weeks
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Just ran the gauge lines again. It appears that one or more of the Dallas area lakes is dumping water.
It seems likely that LL dam will have over 12,000 cfs flowing when TP&W shows up in less than two weeks to gather their brood stripers. They should get some hogs this year.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My understanding is that both RC and CC are releasing water....for the first time in a very long time. We should get a good bunch of hybrids flushed down from RC. 

Checked the water on the south end today and its very turbid, visibility no more than a foot all he way to the dam...even cloudy water in the marina which is slowing down the crappie fishing. It will be a good while before we get that clear water back.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope our home grown hybrids don't eat all of those sissy Palmetto bass from RC. LOL


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Aye, I noticed how cloudy the water was. Far cry from how it was last year. I also noticed all the trash floating in the lake... Plastic bottles, all kinds of styrofoam... the worst is the dock wood though. I just barely missed a length of 2x6 that looked nearly brand new. Gotta pay attention to where you're running!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunbeam, what is that exact date of the brood fish roundup shocking event. I was there last year, and that was a kick to watch!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Davoh said:


> . I just barely missed a length of 2x6 that looked nearly brand new. Gotta pay attention to where you're running!


That would be mark's please bring to the next fish fry. Thank you

Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

They normally harvest between the 6th and 10th of April. Normally the Monday that falls in that time frame. This year that could be the 9th. But all of the rain and lack of cold weather has every schedule off. Call the hatchery at Possum Kingdom or Wichita Falls. They are the crews that normally do the harvest.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The harvest is really cool to watch, the electrodes they lower dwon bring up everything in the water to the top for a couple of minuets. You can see the fish start to tear into the stunned shad that float back from the shocking boat, and the stripers they load up are usually big, much bigger than anyone catches normally.
You have to wonder with all of the pro casters that fling bait up to the rocks and catch a lot of stripers how do those really big ones avoid getting caught.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA upped the ante to 28400 this morning well on their way to 40,000 plus in the next few days.
Richland Chambers, Cedar Creek and Lewisville all appear to be dumping water. There is a 42,000 cfs or larger bulge in the flow below Oakwood stretching almost to Riverside.
Out with the old and in with the new. Flush!


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

So don't go to the dam tomorrow is what ur saying?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> The harvest is really cool to watch, the electrodes they lower dwon bring up everything in the water to the top for a couple of minuets. You can see the fish start to tear into the stunned shad that float back from the shocking boat, and the stripers they load up are usually big, much bigger than anyone catches normally.
> You have to wonder with all of the pro casters that fling bait up to the rocks and catch a lot of stripers how do those really big ones avoid getting caught.


They are smarter than me.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a grass and golf kind of weekend. What do you think Danny!!!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> That would be mark's please bring to the next fish fry. Thank you
> 
> Sent from lola my personal assistant.


Haha Thanks for the help. There may be more if the N wind picks up this week.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Open some more gates!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Too late Mark. The lake will keep coming up. If they match the flow they are going to put water in the bottoms around Liberty. And it is fixing to rain soon.
Might consider a dock redesign. A mezzanine deck?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Too late Mark. The lake will keep coming up. If they match the flow they are going to put water in the bottoms around Liberty. And it is fixing to rain soon.
> Might consider a dock redesign. A mezzanine deck?


Well, to be honest, I did redesign it a few years ago and it is holding up OK. I think the key is at least 133.5 feet, and and 1 inch space between boards, with spiral shank galv nails. But at 133.5 feet, its a long way down to 126 feet last summer. Still there is no justification to watch this slug of water coming with the lake already rising and do nothing. Do they have a single engineer at TRA?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Engineer? They have humans that mow the grass, run the vegetation spray boat, paint and repair and clean the parks.
There is a computer that reads the gauges and runs the gates. More than likely it writes the pay checks and controls the interior and exterior lights.
BTW...it does not own a boat nor does it fish. Can you tell?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This is starting to look like a good year to saltwater fish. 
The South end still has pretty water, but I don't think it can last much longer with that big slug of mud powering down the lake. it could muddy up right when i like to fish it the most, as the big schools of river running white bass return in force.
When the gates shut back down to below 10,000cfs it should be really good fishing, but for how long?

I sometimes think the construction done on channeling the water flow down the middle of the basin makes the window for great fishing there much smaller than it was before.
It seems to me that there would be 7 to 5 gates open for months at a time back in the 70s to early 90s and it was the best fresh water fishing I ever experienced. The big discharges with all 12 gates would happen, but the shut back seemed more gradual and it would stay at 7,00cfs or so a long time.
Now it goes from 12 gates to 1 in a week and stays at 1 gate for months at a time.
Could be my memory is just shot though.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

No, your memory is not shot. I remember that too.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Water up to the boardwalk today at Beacon Bay and seemed to be still rising. Lake water visibility was ok in some places but bad in most others all on the south end....plenty of white bass if you can find clear water....but sounds like even the pockets of clear water may disappear soon.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Last year was great fishing and I had to work almost all weekends. No this year I have the time and the whole place is muddied up? Loy I have been reading the salt reports and nothing to write home about there.

Also, A 2hr boat tow thru Houston and back. Then all the rude people X 20. That is why I started fishing freshwater. Great people (2Cool) and nice boat tow thru the country.

What more could you ask for 

Is it white bass time yet? NO its muddied all up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Not to worry, just hurry Gofish2day. The white bass were on fire this afternoon on the south end where the water is still in fair condition, but not for long is my bet. That big slug of ugly water up river has a real good chance of getting down into my back yard.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I am going mudshark fishing this weekend, Drop some jugs up out of the current and add some smelly sents to my baits so them Blues can find it easier !!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

They upped the gates to 30,000 plus and the lake is still rising. Big muddy 42,000 at Lock n Dam. Elevation at Riverside now well over 134.4. That is two feet higher that at the dam.
I am going to remove my three blade prop and replace it with a Goodyear mud grip.
Last Sunday we found the cats right in the middle of a big trash drift in Palmetto creek.
If it was not so hazardous to boat health I would like to float some big baits right down the river in one of those big log trains.


----------

